# Need idea for Bible cover



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I found the little white Bible my mom gave me in 1958,it has a zipper and the cover is very worn.I would like to use it again,it is small and easy to carry.Any ideas on how I could make a cover for it? I remember mom sold those water heaters that you could heat a pan of water with,to get this for my 11 th birthday.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

This is something on my to-do list. I have a pattern for a really cross stitch Bible cover somewhere in an old Cross Stitch & County Craft magazine - been meaning to get to it for about 15 years or so. Sigh.

Anyway, here are some free pattern links to give you ideas:

http://rustybobbin.com/inklings/sew-BibleCover.html
http://www.needlepointers.com/ShowArticles.aspx?NavID=452

I've also seen free patterns on the net for crochet bible covers and plastic canvas, but since I don't crochet or plastic canvas, I didn't bookmark them.

HTH


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Thank you ! I may get started on this today,to cold to do much outside.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

I made one for my mom for christmas. It had handles so she could carry it easy and I made a pocket bigenough on the fron for her wallet. She walks with a can so wanted something easy to carry it all to church


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

prairiedog said:


> I made one for my mom for christmas. It had handles so she could carry it easy and I made a pocket bigenough on the fron for her wallet. She walks with a can so wanted something easy to carry it all to church


What kind of material did you use? I havnt gotten around to making mine yet.


----------

